

Ask HN: I need help gather data-sets and API suggestions for NYTimes Hack Day - donohoe

I'm trying to build a comprehensive list of new and interesting data-sets, tools, API's for the <i>TimesOpen Hack Day</i> in December.<p>The goal is a quick-start page for people to get up and running quickly with whatever project they decide to do. This would ideally would be useful for other events too.<p>- API's beyond the obvious
 - Frameworks
 - Classes, wrappers, and such
 - Open source projects that can be utilized
 - Sample code
 - Data <i>(interesting, useful, electoral, esoteric...)</i><p>Please feel free to re-state the obvious stuff (Google, Twitter API's, PhoneGap, JQuery docs and such) since you never know what might get missed.<p>I'm <i>hoping</i> to provide a few Xbox Kinects for people to dev on so anything else beyond whats already on openkinect.org is be welcome.<p>Not to plug the event, but to get more info on it:<p>http://nyti.ms/tohackday<p>http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/22/timesopen-hack-day/
======
LeBlanc
WePay has a great API - <https://www.wepay.com/developer/api>

I built EverRibbon with it <http://www.everribbon.com>

